#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Which is Faster WiFi or Ethernet?

## Bhavya

Ethernet is wired local area network connections between devices and WiFi is wireless network connection with the radio waves technology. I would like to know which the faster connection. Can you guys tell me which is the faster connection WiFi or Ethernet?

----------

